# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  ابنك ورقة أنت تكتبها

## عفاف الهدى

**


*يحكي أحد الآباء فيقول:

عندنا بلغ أحمد الخامسة من عمره ذهبنا معًا للتسوق ليلة العيد,
وكانت ساحة انتظار السيارات مكتظة جدًا,
فطفنا بسيارتنا لبعض الوقت باحثين عن مكان لنوقف فيه سيارتنا,
ومن صفاتي أنني صبور في مثل هذه المواقف, 
وفي النهاية لاحظت سيارة تخرج من مكانها 
فقمت بتشغيل إشارتي للدخول في هذا المكان الذي سيفرغ،
وإذا بسيارة تتسلل وتحتل هذا المكان,
وحينها تملكني الغضب الشديد 
ففتحت شباك سيارتي وصرخت بألفاظ نابية في وجه السائق,
وتبادلنا نظرات تنم عن غضب
ثم واصلت بحثي عن مكان آخر، لأوقف فيه سيارتي. 


وبعد حوالي عشرين دقيقة,
كنا داخل المركز التجاري وقد ذهب غضبي,
وكنا نناقش بعضنا البعض عن الهدايا التي نريد شرائها، 
وفجأة نظر إليَّ أحمد متسائلًا: بالمناسبة يا أبي 
ماذا تعني الكلمات التي تلفظت بها في الخارج؟؟


وحينها انتابني شعور وكأني ضُرِبت على رأسي بحجر،
ويالها من صدمة غير متوقعة
فقد سمع أحمد بوضوح ما استخدمته من ألفاظ نابية 
في حديثي مع السائق، وقد تذكر تمامًا كل ألفاظي
وحينها تملكني الارتباك الشديد! 

التربية بالقدوة:

(تعتبر التربية بالقدوة من أهم الطرق وأجداها
في ترسيخ المبادئ والأخلاق،
فمشاهدة الطفل للراشدين من حوله يمارسون نفس السلوك المطلوب منه،
تبعد عن ذهنه، فكرة "الاستعباد" أو استغلال الكبير للصغير 
واستعمال صلاحية الأمر والنهي ضده، 
ناهيك عن مرحلة التقليد التي يمر منها الطفل
ابتداء من شهره التاسع والتي يحاول خلالها إعادة تمثيل كل ما يشاهده، خصوصًا من طرف والديه، 
وعموًما من كل من حوله من البالغين،
دون الاكتراث للسبب ودون إدراك للمقصد.

لكن للأسف، لا يلقي الراشدون بالًا للموضوع
، وإن اهتموا سقطت فئة ليست بالضئيلة في التصنع
(إن لم نسمه النفاق)
فيحاولون ألا يظهروا أمام الصغار بشكل غير لائق.

وهذا يعتبر حل بديل، في انتظار إصلاح تلك الخصلة، 
لكنه بالتأكيد سيضع صاحبه في مواقف محرجة،
لأنه لابد وأن ينسى تصنعه ويتعامل بعفوية 
فيخطئ أمام الصغير الذي لم يتلق بعد حقنة مضادة
لإحراج الآخر فيجد الأسئلة تتهاطل،
من قبيل: لماذا قلت ألا أفعل أنا كذا وها أنت قمت به؟
وغيرها إلى أن يتمنى أن تنشق الأرض وتبتلعه)


من الآباء أولًا:

عزيزي المربي إنك أنت ولاشك المصدر الأول لثقافة طفلك،
فهو يراك ويقلدك من حيث لا تشعر، 
فلا تظن أنه يُفوِّت تصرف من تصرفاتك أو سلوك من سلوكياتك،
إنه يرصدك، ويراقبك،
ثم بعد ذلك يشف منك ويقلدك، 
إنه يعتبرك أيها الوالد المثل الأعلى الذي يقتدي به في كل شيء،
وحينما ينظر في المرآة يتمنى لو يراك أنت قبل أن يرى نفسه.


(وعلينا أن نعلم، أن الأطفال يتعلمون عن طريق التقليد،
فقدرتهم على الملاحظة والتقليد من الصفات الرائعة
في هذه المرحلة والعلماء يشيرون إلى ذلك بأنها عملية تشكيل وفقًا لنموذج يحتذى به الطفل،
والأطفال يتعلمون الكلام عن طريق التقليد والاستماع والملاحظة،
ويكتسبون ميولهم أيضًا في الحياة ويتعلمون القيم وحق الاختيار
وكذلك عاداتهم عن طريق المحاكاة،


وبما أن الأطفال يقلدون سلوك من هم حولهم،
فلابد وأن يكون لك الأثر الأكبر على تعليمهم،
ففكر مليًا بسلوكك، ما الذي تقوله وتفعله
ويكون له أثره على طريقة تفكيرهم وسلوكهم، 
فأنت بالنسبة لهم بمثابة القدوة)
[كيف تكون قدوة حسنة لأبنائك، سال سيفير، ص(23)، بتصرف].


اعتقاد خاطئ!

يعتقد كثير من الآباء أن أطفالهم هم المسئولون عن تصرفاتهم،
وأن العنيد منهم هو عنيد لأن هذه صفة شخصيته فيه،
والغضوب منهم كذلك، فهو غضوب لأن صفة الغضب في شخصيته،
والهادئ أو المؤدب منهم إنما هو كذلك؛ لأن شخصيته هادئة.

والحقيقة التي لابد أن تتعلمها وتستبدلها بهذا الاعتقاد الخاطئ، 
هي أن الأطفال ليسوا مسئولون عن تصرفاتهم
بل نحن المسؤلون عنها بالمقام الأول،
وإنك إن تأملت حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(ما من مولود إلا يولد على الفطرة، فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه أو يمجسانه) [متفق عليه]، 
وقول الله تعالى:
{فِطْرَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي فَطَرَ النَّاسَ عَلَيْهَا}
[الروم: 30].

فحينها نعلم أن الطفل كالورقة الشفافة، 
غير أنها تشف ما تحتها 
*
*
ولا يظهر عليها إلا ماهو تحتها، 
فالطفل أشبه ما يكون بالورقة البيضاء النقية
وأنت من تكتبها بيديك 


وكذلك المجتمع والبيئة المحيطة بالطفل يساعدانك في ذلك،
فإن كنت قدوة أخلاقية وسلوكية له فسيكتسب ذلك،
وإن كانت أخلاقة وسلوكياتك سيئة، 
فلا تلومن إلا نفسك،
وكما يقول المثل: (يداك أوكتا وفوك نفخ).

**

كن قدوة لأبنائك:
*
*(الطفل بطبعه ينظر للوالد على أنه يعرف كل شيء
ويقدر على كل شيء، ومسئول عن كل شيء،
وإن كان في نفس الوقت يطلب من أمه كل ما يطلب ويرغب فيه،
وعادة توجيهات الوالد تؤخذ من الطفل 
باهتمام أكثر من الاهتمام الذي يعطى لتوجيهات الأم،
لأن الطفل يدرك بفكرته من صوت الأم وتعبيراتها نفحة الحنو والتدليل،
وأنه سرعان ما تعود الأم لحالتها الطبيعية مع الطفل،
أما صورة الوالد الأب عند الطفل وبرغم الحب المتبادل،
فهي صورة الصلابة والحزم والمؤاخذة والتعزير)
[العشرة الطيبة، محمد حسين، ص(250-251)].*


*والطفل يشعر بأن الوالد هو الأقوى،
ومن ثم يسعى في تقليده، 
ومن ثم تقع المسئولية كبيرة على الوالد،
فإما أن يدرس أفعاله وسلوكياته جيدًا،
وأما أن يترك العنان لنفسه بلا قيد فيحمل منه طفله الغث والثمين.* 
*
ولا نقول أنك لن تخطئ فكلنا بشر ومعرضون للخطأ،
لكن أن تكون قدوة لأبنائك بنسبة 95% على الأقل،
و5% تكون للخطأ البشري الوارد والمتوقع، 
فهذا جيد مع العلم أن نسبة الخمسة بالمائة
إنما يمكنك أن تكون قدوة فيها كذلك،
إن أحسنت الاستفادة من الخطأ،
فتقدم على الاعتذار أمام أبنائك بطريقة مناسبة،
فيتعلم الأبناء أدب الاعتذار والشجاعة في الإقدام عليه إذا ما أخطأوا.
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* إذًا فالقاعدة 
هي أن الأطفال يتعلمون منك كل شيء،
فقدم لهم شيئًا ينفعهم.*

*· فإنك إن كذبت للتخلص من السعر الزائد 
عند دفع ثمن تذكرة للطفل في مكان ما، 
فأنت تعلم ابنك أن الكذب لا بأس به ومقبول.*
*

**· وإذا كذبت الزوجة في مكالمة تليفونية،
وقالت أن زوجها غير موجود في المنزل،
وهو متواجد فهي أيضًا تعلم الطفل أن الكذب مقبول.*
*

**· وإن شاهدت التلفاز طوال اليوم، 
فأنت تعلم الطفل أن هذا الأمر مقبول.*
*

**· وإذا أخرت الصلاة عن وقتها لتشاهد المباراة،
فأنت تعلم طفلك أن تأخير الصلاة مقبول.*
*

**· وإن استخدمت الصياح والمناقشة الحادة
أو مناداة أشخاص بأسمائهم بغلظة،
فهو يتعلم هذا الأسلوب في الكلام منك.*
*

**· وإذا تلفظت بألفاظ نابية في وجه شخص ما،
قد أخذ مكان سيارتك فأنت تعلمهم استخدام هذه اللغة النابية.*

*وعلى العكس.*

*· عندما تتكلم بصوت هادئ بدلًا من الصوت الغاضب،
فأنت تعلمهم الثبات والهدوء.
· وعند اعتذارك بسبب ألفاظك النابية، 
فهم يتعلمون كيف يتحملون مسئولية أخطاءئهم.*
*

**· وعند استخدامك للغة مؤدبة في حديثك يتعلمون المشاركة مع غيرهم.*
*

**· وعندما تكون لطيفًا ودودًا مع الآخرين، فأنت تكسبهم اللطف مع الآخرين.*
*

**· وعندما تتفانى في عمل ما 
فهم يتعلمون أن يكونوا جادين في عملهم,*
*

وعندما يرونك تقرأ كتابًا 
فأنت تكسبهم ميولًا خاصة بالقراءة.
**
من الممكن أن تخطئ:

**(من ملامح انحراف بعض من المربين، 
أنهم يدعون العصمة لأنفسهم
ويربطون الحق بأشخاصهم الفانية 
غير مكترثين بما يحكم الشرع لهم أو عليهم،
ظنًا منهم أنهم وصلوا المرتبة التي تنزههم عن الخطأ
والمقام الذي يجنبهم الوقوع في الزلل)*
*

[تربية الأولاد في الإسلام، عبدالله ناصح علوان، (1/292-293)، بتصرف)] ،

إذًا فهذا أسلوب منحرف.
*
*ومن ثم فإن التصور الذهني الصحيح أنك من الممكن أن تخطئ،
فهذا وارد، وليس هذا عيبًا إذا اعترفت بخطئك وسعيت لإصلاحه،
إنما العيب أن تكابر ولا تعترف بخطئك،
فهناك بعض الآباء عندما يواجههم الأبناء بأخطائهم
ويستفسرون عنها وعن سببها،*

*يكون جوابهم على هذا النحو من الارتباك:*
*
ارتباك البعض

**· لا دخل لك بهذا الأمر.*
*

**· هذا الموضوع لا يخصك.*
*

**· انتبه لنفسك.*
*
*
*ويهرب الآباء من الإجابة وينفرون 
بل وربما يعنفون الأبناء وينهرونهم.
والحقيقة أن هذا الأسلوب لا يزيد الطين إلا بلة، 
فهذا الأسلوب يقلل من الترابط بين الآباء والأبناء
ويعطي للطفل مفهومًا بأنه لا يستطيع التحدث 
بما هو مباح للأب التحدث به، 
كما أن الطفل في هذه الحالة يتعلم أن يسلك نفس سلوك الأب
في عدم الاعتراف بالخطأ،
إذا واجهه به أحد
بل وربما يلجأ إلى الكذب والمماطلة.*
*


**ولكن السلوك الصحيح:*
*

**أن يستغل الأب هذا الموقف في التعليم،
وأن يحول الخطأ إلى فرصة قيمة للاستفادة؛
فيقول الأب: أعترف أني أخطأت هذا الخطأ عندما كنت غاضبًا،
ولكني قدمت اعتذارًا عن هذا الخطأ،
وهذا هو سلوك الصادقين أن يعترفوا بأخطائهم
ويتوبون منها أولًا أمام الله ثم بعد ذلك مع الناس، 
ولذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم

*
*(كل بني آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون)
[حسنه الألباني، في صحيح الجامع، (4515)]. ‌*
*
*

*ولكن هذا لا يعني أن يكون خطأ الأب أمرًا مطردًا،*
*بحجة هذا الحديث وإنما يكون هذا الرد في حالات الخطأ النادرة.
*

----------

